
Googleplusdatalitigation.com - haberdasher
https://www.googleplusdatalitigation.com/
======
imglorp
Up to $12 per claimant. The whole fund is $7.5 million.

They spend less than that on coffee and snacks.

------
mcny
Please update the url to https or better yet, please update it to
[https://www.googleplusdatalitigation.com/frequently-asked-
qu...](https://www.googleplusdatalitigation.com/frequently-asked-
questions.php)

~~~
haberdasher
Ahhh, I can't. I posted because the link in the email was broken and I thought
that was silly. Didn't realize it was an https issue.

